# Is this a structural crack?



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Florida. That means the slab is most likely a monolithic pour. There's no perimeter footer -- just a thickened edge. There is probably no compaction in the middle of the slab. Remember, this whole thing is sitting on sand. 

Is the slab "structural"? Depends on your definition. Chances are also pretty good that any mesh in the slab is on the ground. Especially in residential construction, maybe some of the mesh gets pulled as the slab is being poured. It's never on chairs.

Check and see if you can figure out how your sanitary line runs. Maybe you have a leak that is undermining this area.

My house here in Florida is 15 years old, and we have some similar issues. Had similar crack close to exterior SGD. Became an issue when we put in wood floors. Took a lot of work on the floor guys part to level out the floor.

I doubt the house is in danger of falling down. You do have to deal with it from a water/moisture/insect issue.


----------



## jatepper (Jan 31, 2011)

DBBII said:


> This is Florida. That means the slab is most likely a monolithic pour. There's no perimeter footer -- just a thickened edge. There is probably no compaction in the middle of the slab. Remember, this whole thing is sitting on sand.
> 
> Is the slab "structural"? Depends on your definition. Chances are also pretty good that any mesh in the slab is on the ground. Especially in residential construction, maybe some of the mesh gets pulled as the slab is being poured. It's never on chairs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. The builder sent me an "official" email (letterhead and all) stating it has a stem wall foundation with a floating slab. If I am understanding everything correctly, the floating slab has zero reinforcement. No mesh, rebar, nothing. Just 4 inches of straight poured concrete on compacted fill.

Things are very difficult as I am not local to go by the property and discuss the problem with other contractors. We just bought the house and my sister rents it from us. We have a home inspector (same one who initially inspected the property...probably worthless) coming back out on Wednesday to take a look at the crack. We are also likely having a structural engineer come out within a week or two. 

This whole situation is a mess. My sister is practically living in the dining room until this gets resolved and carpet is laid. Not a fun situation for anybody.

Thanks again gents. I appreciate the input.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

If there is indeed a foundation for the structure to sit on then the concrete floor is independent. I would have a company come mudjack that dude and still grind down the left over and epoxy. Then it's fixed and you and your sister can move on.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

It looks structural to me. If in doubt get a soils engineer to do an analysis and to make a recommendation to rectify the situation.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I never heard of a floating foundation w/o reinforcement? Egads!
Steve



jatepper said:


> Thanks for the information. The builder sent me an "official" email (letterhead and all) stating it has a stem wall foundation with a floating slab. If I am understanding everything correctly, the floating slab has zero reinforcement. No mesh, rebar, nothing. Just 4 inches of straight poured concrete on compacted fill.
> 
> Things are very difficult as I am not local to go by the property and discuss the problem with other contractors. We just bought the house and my sister rents it from us. We have a home inspector (same one who initially inspected the property...probably worthless) coming back out on Wednesday to take a look at the crack. We are also likely having a structural engineer come out within a week or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Just check the exterior foundation - should be exposed 6 to 8 inches... does the cracking broadcast through? yes...it is structural, no...floating slab.

Could always drill test holes and check for compaction if floating. As mentioned mudjack would do it - just hate to see the floor continue to settle on you. And definitely, check for plumbing leaks. 

I have a feeling it is exactly what you've been told - unreinforced floating slab - wire would normaly keep it in plane.


----------



## Redsealpei (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm with stp57. Concrete doesn't have much strength without reinforcement.Only time you see it here is on overpours, and thats usually only for infloor heat.


----------



## Zer0Tolerance (Aug 7, 2010)

Your superstructure seems ok, but your substructure has issues. Depending on how deep the footings are for the stem wall the slab could cause major issues pushing against the stem wall even if it moves 1/8". You definately have structural issues. I would contact your insurance company and the builder and address the issue ASAP. I preach to people to ALWAYS spend the extra money to get a soil analysis done. Your structure isn't **** if your foundation is poor.

Too be honest, I would not be surprised if there was no reinforcing whatsoever in the slab. It is not uncommon


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

> We also have the home inspector who inspected the house coming back out to take a look.


:laughing::laughing:

Those guy are about as useless as a third leg. And their contract always states basically hey if I miss something too bad.




> Too be honest, I would not be surprised if there was no reinforcing whatsoever in the slab. It is not uncommon


There was an outfit here in Vegas back in the day before all the post tensioned slabs started becoming common that was prepping the foundation, setting re-bar, calling for inspection, then moving the rebar to the next house before pouring concrete.


----------

